# Help for my plant.



## mandar3d (May 14, 2011)

Hello

I have 2 black tetra, 2 goldfish, 2 white angle fish, 2 rainbow fish and 2 tinfoil barb. I planted 2 Echinodorus amazonicus and 2 Echinodorus quadricostatus. I have 60L tank. But I am worried about tinfoil bard. They try to eat plant's leaves or remove it from soil. I feed my fish twist a day. I dont know what to do.:fish9: Please help.
*c/p*

thank you.

Mandar


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you have other problems. Your tank is about 500% overstocked. 

Some fish just don't go with a tank with plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Goldfish and tinfoils will eat your plants. Goldfish shouldn't be kept with tropicals as their temp needs are different. For the tank that you have you need to take everything back except for maybe the tetras. Everything else will get to big for your tank.


----------



## mandar3d (May 14, 2011)

thank you for ur comment. but i cant take back. i have keep those all fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe get a bigger tank? With those fish you will need a 250 to 378 ltrs.


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

Check out CraigsList for your local sales. There are aquariums for sale all the time. GL!


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Mandar... I'm guessing you are not in the US? 
Just like the others have said, tank way to small!
Even if you have small comet goldfish, they get to big. Plus tinfoil barbs get very big, one full grow is to big for that tank. As well as angels.
Goldfish are notorious plant eaters, and there are limited number of plants they don't eat.
Water onion, crytps, Anubis are among the few.
Until you get a bigger tank, or a second tank to split up the fish, you will keep having this problem. And bigger problems will follow.
Good luck


----------



## Suenell (Mar 26, 2011)

By my experience, it depends on the climate zone for overwintering, but the goldfish might be happy in a pond. 

I think the angels and tetras would be ok together (mine are). I don't know about the rainbows or barbs. Might just have to go with fake plants for the time being.


----------

